# New to the smoking world



## buddyboy (Dec 17, 2007)

I have smoked salmon for many years starting while station in Alaska, using   Brinkman smokers. After retiring the second time in 1992 and moving to Maine in 1994 I found a new hobby in making my own sausage and trying new adventures in the world of smoking My son is also a member of the Smoking Forum and he recently gave me a Bradley Smoker. It is perfect for my meeds and now being a member of the forum I am looking forward to advance my knowledge on smoking meats. etc I also like smoking wild game and birds the forum should be a great help in providing information on the subject.


----------



## walking dude (Dec 17, 2007)

welcome.......and glad you figured it out............


----------



## smokeys my pet (Dec 17, 2007)

Buddyboy welcome to smf and keep coming back!!!!!!!!!!!Tons of great info here!!!!!


----------



## hawgheaven (Dec 17, 2007)

Welcome aboard buddyboy, glad you joined us!


----------



## mossymo (Dec 17, 2007)

buddyboy
Welcome to SMF !!!


----------



## jbg4208 (Dec 17, 2007)

Welcome home! 
The only place you'll need to go for smoking info.   
And a few other things.


----------



## richoso1 (Dec 17, 2007)

Hello there, and welcome to the SMF. We have plenty of friendly folks who can help you out with most any question, just ask. How about some pics of the new smoker? Q View?


----------



## ds7662 (Dec 17, 2007)

Welcome to SMF!


----------



## ron50 (Dec 17, 2007)

Glad to have you join us!


----------



## cowgirl (Dec 17, 2007)

Welcome to the forum Buddyboy!


----------



## bigarm's smokin (Dec 18, 2007)

*Hey Buddyboy, welcome to SMF. You already made me smile. About 110 years ago when I was a kid, I would do some thing I shouldn't and mom would look at me and say, "Ok buddyboy" and I knew I was in DEEP doo doo. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	



*


----------



## gypsyseagod (Dec 18, 2007)

welcome to smf buddyboy.


----------



## walking dude (Dec 18, 2007)

DARN YOU TERRY...........

d88de reaches for the windex AGAIN


----------



## bigarm's smokin (Dec 18, 2007)

*  AHA!! I'm not the only one who has walked many miles in DEEP doo doo.  huh WD? 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	











*


----------



## walking dude (Dec 18, 2007)

hey Terry.......welcome to MY world.........lol


----------



## homebrew & bbq (Dec 18, 2007)

Welcome to SMF, buddyboy! Looking forward to seeing and hearing about your smoking experiences. Make yourself at home and have a look around.


----------



## ba_loko (Dec 18, 2007)

Welcome in, buddyboy!


----------



## gramason (Dec 18, 2007)

Welcome to the SMF.


----------



## allen (Dec 18, 2007)

Welcome Buddyboy, Excellent people and terrific advice comes from SMF


----------



## cman95 (Dec 18, 2007)

Welcome to SMF! This is THE place to be.


----------



## dreegle (Dec 18, 2007)

LOL, everybody knows what they are doing :).
I'm Australian, and smoking meat is considered a delicacy here, because the most common woods we have are eucalypts, and don't smell very good (unless you have a blocked nose, in which case it clears it). Also, smokers are very expensive here......BUT, I have just acquired a couple of 200 litre (44 gal) drums that i will cut in half (lengthways), and modify my brick bbq to accomodate it. I have never smoked meat before, but thanks to this site, i think that i have acquired enough info to make a start.


----------



## pescadero (Dec 18, 2007)

Welcome.  Nice to have you on board.  I know you will enjoy yourself.

Skip


----------



## squeezy (Dec 19, 2007)

A belated welcome to SMF friend ... sometimes these threads slide out of view way too quick.
Glad you found us ... check out Jeff's Free 5-Day eCourse
I'm curious as to what other hardwoods you have available?


----------



## triple b (Dec 19, 2007)

Welcome to the SMF!


----------



## billybones (Dec 19, 2007)

Smoke it up!!!


----------

